# Cedar Point



## thevanobackers (Nov 11, 2007)

the trip of a lifetime.cedar piont is awesome.11.5 hour trip though the night from CT to OH. it was well worth it.get there right at 1 pm on saturday. unload and in the park by 3pm.hit the park sun,mon,tues,thurs,fri, all day. the dw and dk on sat morning.weds went to soak city then in the park after 6 pm. great weather all week except thursday night. J.A.D. sorry we did not get over to say hello. there was alot of OB's in the resort all week. left CP on saturday and drove to naigura falls in NY. saw lots of OB's west bound i-90. niagura falls is great went on sunday. left NY 830 am on monday for the long drive home. GPS said 7.5 hr made it in 7 hrs. again saw a lot of OB's west bound i-90. planning a trip again already to CP in the near future. tony


----------



## burleson (Jun 14, 2007)

Nothing says fun like Millenium Force and Top Thrill Dragster...


----------



## thevanobackers (Nov 11, 2007)

burleson said:


> Nothing says fun like Millenium Force and Top Thrill Dragster...


Millenium Force was 10 times fun and Top Trill Dragster was 4 times fun


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

thevanobackers said:


> Nothing says fun like Millenium Force and Top Thrill Dragster...


Millenium Force was 10 times fun and Top Trill Dragster was 4 times fun
[/quote]

Words to live by

John


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Well, it is the best amusement park on the planet if you like rides, especially coasters. I've actually considered how much I'd miss it if I had to take a job far away. That's sad, eh?


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

thevanobackers said:


> Nothing says fun like Millenium Force and Top Thrill Dragster...


Millenium Force was 10 times fun and Top Trill Dragster was 4 times fun
[/quote]

I'm jealous!


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

thevanobackers said:


> Nothing says fun like Millenium Force and Top Thrill Dragster...


Millenium Force was 10 times fun and Top Trill Dragster was 4 times fun
[/quote]

You have that backwards!!! The Dragster should be 10 times fun and Millenium should be 4 times fun!









We leave tomorrow for a 5 day stay at Cedar Point!! Our second trip to the Point this year!! We just can't get enough of the place.

DAN


----------



## thevanobackers (Nov 11, 2007)

TwoElkhounds said:


> Nothing says fun like Millenium Force and Top Thrill Dragster...


Millenium Force was 10 times fun and Top Trill Dragster was 4 times fun
[/quote]

You have that backwards!!! The Dragster should be 10 times fun and Millenium should be 4 times fun!









We leave tomorrow for a 5 day stay at Cedar Point!! Our second trip to the Point this year!! We just can't get enough of the place.

DAN
[/quote]
dragster was down for three days that is why it was only 4 times fun


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

thevanobackers said:


> Nothing says fun like Millenium Force and Top Thrill Dragster...


Millenium Force was 10 times fun and Top Trill Dragster was 4 times fun
[/quote]

You have that backwards!!! The Dragster should be 10 times fun and Millenium should be 4 times fun!









We leave tomorrow for a 5 day stay at Cedar Point!! Our second trip to the Point this year!! We just can't get enough of the place.

DAN
[/quote]
dragster was down for three days that is why it was only 4 times fun
[/quote]

Dan
Sorry we missed you guys too! We figured you dropped anchor and bolted for the park. We got up to the ride (1 person away from the train), Top Thrill Dragster, on Saturday and it broke down







! So we did what we could- The lil' one measured in at 47 3/4" so she could only ride the toddler rides. We had to do the parent swap thing. took a break Sunday at soak city, went back in to ride coasters Monday; not only was the Top "thrill is gone" coaster still broke but the line at the Mellenium was out the gate.. and that was for early "on property riders"! Guess it was taking the slack for "top thrill dragless" being broke. And to top it off "Wicked Twister" was broke too! We did manage to get on my favorite Magnum several times! CP is my favorite park and My wife and I used to be members of A.C.E.; last time we were there was 2001 for "Coaster Mania" exclusive for A.C.E. members; We inagurated the Melllenium!! We were so psyce'd for this trip and it was somewhat of a bust. We did get to ride the Maverick; it was OK, but not as nice as Magnum and Mellenium
Saw lots of Outbackers too! We're gonna wait until next year when the munchkin is 48" and they've worked out the bugs in their coaster, to make a return trip. Maybe we'll see you then!
Eric (J.A.D.)


----------

